# Part needed: SOLENOID VALVE 3 WAY 240V SIRAI 15 BAR



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello All,

After several years of great brewing experience my Bezzera BZ35E started leaking and not surprisingly the culprit was (most likely) the three-way solenoid valve.

Today I opened it simply to register that the plastic end of the metal core has deteriorated. When the machine is idle it leaks and lets air inside that results in the rotary pump making strange (very machine-unhealthy) noise.

I have started looking for replacing it but it is quite difficult to find it in the UK. I am still in Malaysia with upcoming move back to the country (UK) in July but if I could order it from here I would do so.

In Malaysia the coffee shops are blooming but the developed forums, such as we know them in the UK or the USA, are still in the pipeline.

This is the name of the part taken from the Bezzera blown-up diagrarm SOLENOID VALVE 3 WAY 240V SIRAI 15 BAR (UP TO 24.03.08) 7702404 .

I will be very grateful if anyone could help me. I used to buy parts from espressoparts.co.uk (I hope this was the name and that I am not breaching any forum rules) but nowadays a search does not give me any hits. They have either disappeared or I got the name wrong. The bottom line is that searching for this particular valve does not give me any hits.

Thank you in advance!

Cheers,

John


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try contacting Bella Barista as they stock Bezerra machines and often have parts too.

I used to read the Coffee Lovers Malaysia forum some years ago and understand that import taxes are prohibitive, so parts were usually smuggled in with visitors / tourists.

I hope things are changing though?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Glenn,

Bella Barista was one of the sites I looked at exactly for the reason you mention. They did not have it in stock but they might be able to source it out.

Coffee parts and machines are still expensive in Malaysia. The coffee beans are way more expensive than in the UK given Indonesia is just "around the corner"







.

Cheers.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure if the one you need is here

http://www.gpa.uk.net/valves/solenoid-valves/sirai-solenoid-valves.html?gclid=CjwKEAjw1Iq6BRDY_tK-9OjdmBESJABlzoY7DaMpGt42Vl9U9nVjv6b12_eZSM0mE9-P4KQsdSmPdhoCMNHw_wcB


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the 3 pin coil/plug connector is the standard size (approx. 24x24mm), then a 3 way Parker or Lucifer solenoid valve will fit equally well. Choose a "ruby" valve insted of one with a rubber pad (you can just see the red ruby thro' the centre valve port) . They're industry standard valves, so you should be able to buy one in Malayasia from an espresso m/c engineer.....


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

there was a similar gaggia thread a week back here , this stevenheaton article I referenced, listed alternate solenoid manufacturers.

it was interesting that expressoparts sirai solenoid says that Rancilio now use a stainless as opposed to brass version, maybe they are more reliable/resilient ?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Guys,

I was looking at Parker and Lucifer as possible replacements moreover Bezzera also use these in other machines. I have contacted the distributors of Sirai in the UK so hopefully they could help, otherwise I would chose some of the available ones.

@JPaul I have seen the Sirai solenoid at the espressoparts and this would be something to consider should everything else fails. I do not think the stainless steel has a big role to play as it is just the outer part and it is not operational (I could well be wrong of course).

Cheers


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

S/Steel solenoid valves are appearing on several machines these days. I'm not sure of their thermal efficiency etc.

The "purity" of s/s water versus brass water will be cancelled out if the rest of the machine uses brass / copper components.

The only manufacturer I know of whose machines are 100% s/s is Ascaso in Spain.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Not sure if the one you need is here
> 
> http://www.gpa.uk.net/valves/solenoid-valves/sirai-solenoid-valves.html?gclid=CjwKEAjw1Iq6BRDY_tK-9OjdmBESJABlzoY7DaMpGt42Vl9U9nVjv6b12_eZSM0mE9-P4KQsdSmPdhoCMNHw_wcB


Thank you very much!

The one at the bottom seems very similar to mine. I am going to contact them.

Cheers!


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Let us know where you get it ( I have a Sirai too that might ultimately need replacing) www.elektros.it may be able to supply it too, they have good reputation for European shipping.

About S/steel - if solenoid is a very typical failure point due to scale then maybe it is a good future proofing option.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Not sure if the one you need is here
> 
> http://www.gpa.uk.net/valves/solenoid-valves/sirai-solenoid-valves.html?gclid=CjwKEAjw1Iq6BRDY_tK-9OjdmBESJABlzoY7DaMpGt42Vl9U9nVjv6b12_eZSM0mE9-P4KQsdSmPdhoCMNHw_wcB





John Yossarian said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The one at the bottom seems very similar to mine. I am going to contact them.
> 
> Cheers!





jpaul__ said:


> Let us know where you get it


Let us know how you get on.

Id like to think you were able to get one


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

jpaul__ said:


> Let us know where you get it ( I have a Sirai too that might ultimately need replacing) www.elektros.it may be able to supply it too, they have good reputation for European shipping.
> 
> About S/steel - if solenoid is a very typical failure point due to scale then maybe it is a good future proofing option.


I will definitely post the outcome. I have identified a place where they have the exact Sirai solenoid Z610A but I decided to buy it once back in the UK. I will have to resort to some other means in the meantime and visit more often the local coffee shops, which btw are making great shots.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Jumbo Ratty,

Your link took me to a place where they had exactly my solenoid valve. I will buy it once back in the UK. There is no point as the relocation company is coming soon so I would not manage before that.

I will post the outcome.

Cheers


----------

